# Digitalkamera zu Depth-of-Field zwingen?



## JuRrAsStOiL (3. Dezember 2003)

hi,

ich habe nun seit einem Jahr eine Olympus C220-Zoom und bin auch wirklich 
zufrieden mit der cam. Nur was mich wirklich stört das man (wie bei vielen 
günstigeren Kameras...) keinen F-Stop einstellen kann bzw. die Brennweite und 
Blendenöffnung beeinflussen kann. Egal wie ichs drehe und wende, die 
Brennweite is so groß das nur Dinge die näher als 20 cm vor der Linse sind 
unscharf werden und dahinter gar nicht. Gibt es vielleicht einen Trick die Cam zum 
gewünschten Depth-of-Field Effekt zu zwingen? Manuell, mit nem Firmware-
overwrite oder sonst wie, bin für Vorschläge offen 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Vitalis (3. Dezember 2003)

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, willst Du den Hintergrund in Unschärfe verschwinden lassen, kannst aber an Deiner Cam keine Blende einstellen. 

Du könntest höchstens versuchen irgendwie bei relativ wenig Licht zu fotografieren. Dadurch wird die Kamera die Blende weit aufmachen und der Hintergrund würde ein wenig unschärfer dargestellt. 

Nur ist die Schärfentiefe bei solchen kleinen Consumer-Digicams und auch bei  vielen anspruchsvolleren Kameras grundsätzlich riesig, wodurch man das Spiel damit praktisch vergessen kann. Da ist nix zu machen...


----------

